# [solved] brasero - error podczas nagrywania

## zlomek

Testowałem juz różne kombinacje: 

1. Obie wersje: 2.26.3 (~)2.28.3

2. kompilowane z libburn i -libburn

ale nagrać nie chce ;( 

Log z nagrywania: 

http://dpaste.com/172591/

emerge --info

http://dpaste.com/172615/

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## lsdudi

poka dmesg i/lub /var/log/message

wygląda na niedorobione jajko :] no chyba że inne programy działają

----------

## zlomek

Może być niedorobione   :Evil or Very Mad:  k3b instalowałem na próbę k3b i też nie działało

Logi dodane podczas nieudanej próby nagrywania: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ 3219.046680] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
> 
> [ 3219.046684] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
> 
> [ 3219.046694] Info fld=0x0, ILI
> ...

 

----------

## lsdudi

lspci poproszę

----------

## zlomek

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
> 
> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
> ...

 

Napisz cos więcej, chodzi o kontroler?

Płyty widzi i czyta tylko nie nagrywa.

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## happ

żeby wykluczyć rozwaloną nagrywarkę (kiedyś tak miałem na windzie, że nie chciało nagrywać) spróbuj coś nagrać pod windą, jeśli płyta pod windą się nagra, to nagrywarka jest dobra, więc problem byłby taki, że czegoś brak ci w kernelu... jeszcze jedno, tak mi się wydaje, że w jaju nie masz włączonej obsługi scsi... i do flag use w /etc/make.conf dopisz cdr

----------

## zlomek

Wydaje mi się, że nagrywarka chodzi z IDE nie sata.

Robiłem wg opisu znaleźnionego w googlach:

 *Quote:*   

> The DVD-/+RW drive is detected as /dev/sr0, works and is independent of wheter the BIOS is set to AHCI or Legacy. To get the optical drive working, the drive, ATA_SFF needs to be set to Y and ATA_PIIX needs to be set to Y in the kernel configuration file.
> 
> Warning: It is required to set ATA_SFF and ATA_PIIX to Y in your kernel configuration file, otherwise your optical drive will NOT be recognized and unusable!

 

Napęd nagrywarki mam sprawne (2 podobne kompy z wysuwanymi nagrywarkami)

Z jajka: 

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

----------

## happ

zobacz na tą stronę, trochę przestarzałe ale może ci się przyda, ja jeszcze nagrywarki u siebie nie zrobiłem

http://www.debianusers.pl/articles/42

zerknij na to, bo sądzę, że nie masz wszystkiego w jaju

no już mam nagrywarkę zrobioną   :Razz:   :Very Happy:  - skorzystałem z tego programu  :Very Happy: 

http://burn-cd.sourceforge.net/

tobie też polecam, ale wcześniej jajo zrób

----------

## zlomek

Wina nowych płyt cd płyt howk.

Miałem ostanią platinum i nagrało bez problemów. Będę jeszcze testował po zakupie nowych cd.

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

